# Well it WAS working...



## Wolfboy1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like the site is down again for some unknown reason.  I was able to get in for a little bit..just enough to check submissions and such.  Then I went to post a piece of work and...nothing.  Kept on trying to load the site and now it wont even pop up with an error message.  Anyone else getting this?


----------



## kayfox (Dec 17, 2013)

Works for me.

I think its best not to start a new thread every time the site or your internet connection has a hiccup.  Wait 5 minutes and try again.


----------



## shkkf (Dec 17, 2013)

I think he is encountering a bit of an overload... The site is trying to process tons of new stuff all of a sudden. So no doubt it might react slowishly, depending on where you are from.


----------



## Wolfboy1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah I waited 5 minutes and no luck..still was going nowhere.  It probably is just a overload on the site being down for so long.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 17, 2013)

Works here, just slow. I imagine the mass of people trying to get onsite right now isn't helping.


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 17, 2013)

It's still working.  It's just very, very slow.  Be patient :3  Once the mass of catch-up is done, it will be back to business as usual.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 17, 2013)

kayfox said:


> Works for me.
> 
> I think its best not to start a new thread every time the site or your internet connection has a hiccup.  Wait 5 minutes and try again.



And if five doesn't work, wait 15 and try again.


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

Whats with the Data Base errors when trying browse?

I seem to be getting this message:

Database Error
For security reasons, this error will not be shown. Please check the website logs for more information. 

Is this just the system reacting to the high traffic volume?


----------



## FurryJackman (Dec 17, 2013)

Extra queries on the browse feature (specifying species, gender or etc.) may have broken under the high traffic/queries. Userpages appear to still work.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 17, 2013)

thoron said:


> Whats with the Data Base errors when trying browse?
> 
> I seem to be getting this message:
> 
> ...




That's my assumption.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine's is working perfectly.


----------



## FurryJackman (Dec 17, 2013)

Browse works until you specify something and click "Update." Some filters have stopped working, some not though.

For instance, setting "Fursuit (Tame)" would cause the Database Error. And setting "Fursuit (Tame)" and "Female" would not cause the error.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Dec 17, 2013)

It's incredibly slow for me and I can't 'nuke' submissions because there's too much traffic on FA still. I'm gonna give FA another week until it's working 'normal' again.


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

FurryJackman said:


> Browse works until you specify something and click "Update." Some filters have stopped working, some not though.
> 
> For instance, setting "Fursuit (Tame)" would cause the Database Error. And setting "Fursuit (Tame)" and "Female" would not cause the error.



You'd think it would the opposite as just "Fursuit (Tame)" is a simpler search.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

InSaneJoker said:


> It's incredibly slow for me and I can't 'nuke' submissions because there's too much traffic on FA still. I'm gonna give FA another week until it's working 'normal' again.


In my experience after a site outage, 48 hours is plenty. The site will return to normal levels then.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 17, 2013)

its working for me just slowly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 17, 2013)

There is very likely a heavy amount of traffic being directed to the site at once as many people are doing updates, and uploading. If you experience any really specific and unusual things not working an it continues to be an issue please post here. I'd like to see people keep it in one place. That way if enough people are continuously experiencing the same problem, it can easily be brought up to the techs to prod into.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2013)

It's working very slowly for me.

So I'll give it some time before I upload anything.
And focus on clearing stuff out.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Dec 17, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> There is very likely a heavy amount of traffic being directed to the site at once as many people are doing updates, and uploading. If you experience any really specific and unusual things not working an it continues to be an issue please post here. I'd like to see people keep it in one place. That way if enough people are continuously experiencing the same problem, it can easily be brought up to the techs to prod into.



'Neer said he was going to try reducing submission times from 60 to 30 seconds. Can that hurt the site's loading time?


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2013)

InSaneJoker said:


> 'Neer said he was going to try reducing submission times from 60 to 30 seconds. Can that hurt the site's loading time?


Yes.


----------



## Etiainen (Dec 17, 2013)

The site is basically getting DDoS'd right now from all the data requests.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2013)

Etiainen said:


> The site is basically getting DDoS'd right now from all the data requests.


Like when it first went back online. -_-


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

Those slowness of the site doesn't bother me so much as the database errors that come up when browsing by category.


----------



## Etiainen (Dec 17, 2013)

Database crashed. Submissions are timing out and some pages are inaccessible.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2013)

I blame everybody.


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

Ive noticed something about the Database Error, it seems to crop if you browse by Type only. Category, species and gender seem to be unaffected.


----------



## FurryJackman (Dec 17, 2013)

InSaneJoker said:


> It's incredibly slow for me and I can't 'nuke' submissions because there's too much traffic on FA still. I'm gonna give FA another week until it's working 'normal' again.



That's an artificial limit, "Remove Checked" still works. It's a safeguard in case people flood the DB with those requests.

Also, when the load is lower, the browse feature is still semi-broken and throwing errors. Setting the "Type" in Browse without any other parameters throws DB errors. Add another parameter and it works somehow.

Edit: Thoron, we basically posted the same thing at the same time...


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

You know how when you get a bunch of people waiting in line outside for something and as soon as the doors open up everybody pretty much tries to shove their way through all at once?

That's kind of what's happening right now.


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

FurryJackman said:


> That's an artificial limit, "Remove Checked" still works. It's a safeguard in case people flood the DB with those requests.
> 
> Also, when the load is lower, the browse feature is still semi-broken and throwing errors. Setting the "Type" in Browse without any other parameters throws DB errors. Add another parameter and it works somehow.
> 
> Edit: Thoron, we basically posted the same thing at the same time...



I have to wonder though if its a traffic load related glitch though. The sites getting faster and its still not working.

Edit: Never mind, it seems to be working again.


----------



## ADHR26 (Dec 17, 2013)

thoron said:


> Whats with the Data Base errors when trying browse?
> 
> I seem to be getting this message:
> 
> ...



I've gotten that before as well, I made a Trouble Ticket about it back on December 4th.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> You know how when you get a bunch of people waiting in line outside for something and as soon as the doors open up everybody pretty much tries to shove their way through all at once?
> 
> That's kind of what's happening right now.



so essentially, it's FA's Black Friday


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> so essentially, it's FA's Black Friday


More or less yeah. The same thing applies to whenever a new console is launched though too.


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, Browse seems to be working right again, now the only thing that needs to catch up is search. Hasn't updated since the outage.


----------



## imnohbody (Dec 17, 2013)

I noticed that the "nuke notices" button is currently disabled (it throws up a message page saying down for server load issues, with a "back" link), but using "check all" then "remove checked" is fine. Other than the extra button press, what's the functional difference that makes one okay and one not?


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

imnohbody said:


> I noticed that the "nuke notices" button is currently disabled (it throws up a message page saying down for server load issues, with a "back" link), but using "check all" then "remove checked" is fine. Other than the extra button press, what's the functional difference that makes one okay and one not?



It was like that before the week-long down time as well.
Nuke uses a lot of resources so its just till the site has stablized.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 17, 2013)

And this is why I prefer to wait for at least 4 more days before uploading everything.

So that I will be flooding the first page without other people competing.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Dec 18, 2013)

As I've posted elsewhere:


> I don't know much about the database structure, but I wouldn't think that `DELETE FROM notifications WHERE userID = '{$userID}' AND typeID = '{$typeID}';` would put much strain on the database as compared to whatever manually selecting each notification does. Of course, that's assuming something sane...


----------



## nuzzcat (Dec 19, 2013)

What if....... The "high traffic" was actually a normal amount of traffic?


----------

